# Star Wars Humor.....



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 8, 2002)

This is too cute....short, but cute

http://www.starwarsspoofs.com/bespin.html


----------



## arnisador (Aug 9, 2002)

ASCII Star Wars:
http://www.asciimation.co.nz/

The young folk out there may not realize that there was a time when this sort of thing was high-tech, cutting edge computer graphics. I remember playing many video games with these sorts of graphics.


----------

